# beagle pup and raccoon



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't normally use charcoal, but these were done as entries for our local fair coming up.


----------



## CalicoCat (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww. That is cute!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

....Thanks!


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

LOVE Racoons. Love your drawing!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Both are great! I especially like the way you've captured the fluffiness of the racoon's fur!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, Mike! I'm really not fond of charcoals as they're so messy, but I am pleased with my raccoon.


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with charcoal being messy, but you did a great job with the texture of the fur


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are adorable!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww the raccoon is sweet! Another animal i believe we're allowed to have where i live...


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! We had them as pets when I was a kid. They're so entertaining!


----------



## karaann07 (Nov 7, 2010)

Those are precious! I absolutely love the raccoon! His sweet little face cracks me up. He's like, "What happened??! I was sitting, not I'm falling??" Too cute. Of course, a sweet, snuggly puppy is never hard on the eyes, either. Thansk for sharing these with us! I just love charcoal drawing of animals in particular.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much! Animals are my subject of choice.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I think your charcoals are your best work.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! I've been trying to do more.


----------



## Starry Night (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are just great. The raccoon is wonderful! And I just loves beagles!


----------



## christy (Feb 17, 2011)

your charcoal drawing of the dog reminded me of my old beagle dog arfy when i was a kid.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Starry Night!

We've had a couple of beagles over the years, naughtiest dogs ever! But they sure make nice art subjects.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

PencilMeIn said:


> Thanks Starry Night!
> 
> We've had a couple of beagles over the years, naughtiest dogs ever! But they sure make nice art subjects.


 
Great job on your creatures.

Beagles, ah. Don't get me started on the hounds... but yes, they are cute. When they're sleeping they can be angelic .


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL, so true...and thanks!


----------



## maisa (Mar 11, 2011)

great work

i love ur work


----------

